# Optical Forums > General Optics and Eyecare Discussion Forum >  transitions signature 7

## alanmushnick

Is this totally new product, or do they constantly tweak the transitions 6? then after a while decide to give it a new name for marketing oomph?

----------


## Sledzinator

I saw it at vision expo and thought it was pretty neat. Not a game changing difference but a few changes here and there. They are more reactive to indirect light so if they aren't facing the sun or wearing a hat they are better. They are also better in heat than trans 6. They are also changing the color of the brown and it's more of a "true" brown.

----------


## edKENdance

Wonder what happens to all the Generation 6 lenses

----------


## Happylady

Is it out already?

----------


## edKENdance

> Is it out already?


I dispensed a pair today.  Limited though.  Only get it on Varilux S lenses at present

----------


## LENNY

> Is it out already?


I dont think its available yet!
At least to the most!

----------


## jpways

Release date, according to the transitions signature 7  website http://signaturevii.transitions.com, is 1/7/14

----------


## alanmushnick

I was asking if Signature 7 is a completely new product, or have there been gradual changes to Transitions over the last few years?

----------


## jpways

It's an improvement from Transitions VI, though as was mentioned earlier there was a change in the shade of brown.

----------


## scriptfiller

Younger sent out a release several weeks ago notifying of the change so inventories of version 6 could be reduced.  The notice said a Jan 14 release of version 7.

----------


## Jim Schafer

This coming January 7th 2014, Transitions®Signature™ VII lenses replace Transitions® VI as the optimal lens for indoor clarity and responsiveness to UV outdoors. 

What makes them better? 
Our new exclusive dye formulation (Chromea 7™Technology) that is more responsive in more lighting conditions across all temperatures. We developed Transitions Signature VII through a new proprietary testing methodology we call Life360™. This was done with real wearers in real world measurements in over 200 different real life conditions, representing various temperatures, weather conditions and geographies. The result is a lens that is darker across an even wider variety of conditions. (More reactive to indirect sunlight and more reactive to get darker on hot days). The Transitions Signature Gray is 15% darker and 19% less temperature dependent and Transitions Signature Brown is 21% darker and 11% less temperature dependent. 

Transitions Signature Gray is now a more neutral true to life gray and Transitions Signature Brown is a new contrast enhancing brown. 

We conducted a well received preview of Transitions Signature VII at Vision Expo West, our Product Development Team running experiments showing the improvements in various light and temperature conditions. The team members were available all 3 days of the tradeshow to answer questions along with the experiments. 

Jim

----------


## Happylady

I'm going to the seminar they are holding on the new product. I'm going to the Plano, TX one this Thursday. Has anyone else gone to one? Any chance of free lenses?

----------


## becc971

We are getting a seminar tomorrow, i'll let you know what we hear!!

----------


## Happylady

I went to the seminar yesterday and they had a really good dinner. The presentation was reasonably short and at the end we were asked to answer 5 questions, 2 winners would get free lenses. 

I thought the the questions were really easy but only 6 people got them all right and I ended up winning one of the 2 free lenses! I already have a new frame for them, looking forward to trying them.

----------


## opticianjoe

Do the seminars qualify for continuing Ed credits?

----------


## jpways

> Do the seminars qualify for continuing Ed credits?


Generally yes on the page that that lists the events http://global.transitions.com/RSVP/ it will tell you in the topic whether that event has been approved for CE as of right now all but 5 are approved for 1 ABO hour

----------


## Barry Santini

> This coming January 7th 2014, Transitions®Signature™ VII lenses replace Transitions® VI as the optimal lens for indoor clarity and responsiveness to UV outdoors. 
> 
> What makes them better? 
> Our new exclusive dye formulation (Chromea 7™Technology) that is more responsive in more lighting conditions across all temperatures. We developed Transitions Signature VII through a new proprietary testing methodology we call Life360™. This was done with real wearers in real world measurements in over 200 different real life conditions, representing various temperatures, weather conditions and geographies. The result is a lens that is darker across an even wider variety of conditions. (More reactive to indirect sunlight and more reactive to get darker on hot days). The Transitions Signature Gray is 15% darker and 19% less temperature dependent and Transitions Signature Brown is 21% darker and 11% less temperature dependent. 
> 
> Transitions Signature Gray is now a more neutral true to life gray and Transitions Signature Brown is a new contrast enhancing brown. 
> 
> We conducted a well received preview of Transitions Signature VII at Vision Expo West, our Product Development Team running experiments showing the improvements in various light and temperature conditions. The team members were available all 3 days of the tradeshow to answer questions along with the experiments. 
> 
> Jim


Thanks Jim!

B

----------


## AngeHamm

Looking forward to seeing this! The gen-6 Transitions technology was what turned me around on the product.

----------


## edKENdance

Anyone bringing on additional staff tomorrow?   :Biggrin:

----------


## standarduck

Had LOTS of complaints since this came out - lenses go TOO dark (I know right). Anyone else?

----------


## EyeCare Rich

How have you gotten Lots of complaints?  The lens isn't out until tommorow?????

----------


## edKENdance

I've sold a few with the Varilux S over the last month or so.  No complaints but no raves either.

----------


## AngeHamm

> Had LOTS of complaints since this came out - lenses go TOO dark (I know right). Anyone else?


Wow. You just can't please some people.

----------


## standarduck

> How have you gotten Lots of complaints?  The lens isn't out until tommorow?????


Oh, have I misunderstood? I've had Transitions Signature VII for a large chunk of this year. I'm in the UK, perhaps we've had a different release date? Seems odd you guys would be so far behind though.

If you ARE behind, enjoy. Had very little positive to say about it.

----------


## Craig

i got the marketing literature and it states that the new product was preferred 2 to 1 over the old product!  Why would only 66% like the product  better than one that is 6 years old?  My guess is that it is not much different than the older generation as far as the wear is concerned, but the marketing people will emphasis that it is x% better blah blah blah.

I hope they do not raise the prices any more; they are already the lowest margin product we sell.

----------


## Pogu

Playing with a few lenses, I think the main improvement is in the brown. The Gray is a little more neutral, but the Brown is an actual brown rather than muddy gray.

----------

